
Horovod: Uber’s Open Source Distributed Deep Learning Framework for TensorFlow - 076ae80a-3c97-4
https://eng.uber.com/horovod/
======
jamesblonde
This is now the 4th distributed deep learning solution built on AllReduce/MPI
(after Baidu, Facebook, and IBM). There seems to be convergence on
AllReduce/MPI/Inifiniband and synchronous distributed SGD as the way to scale-
out distributed deep learning. Interesting.

